# Car Stolen at Confluence



## gyrogyrl (Jul 9, 2004)

Just a heads up . . . 

I went to Confluence for a quick paddle on 6/26 in the afternoon, was gone only an hour, and returned to find my car missing from the public parking lot along the bike path. It was found 4 days later - completely stripped - including wallet, briefcase, and a lot of gear.

Police said its pretty common at that parking lot, because most people leave their cars while they bike, boat, blade, whatever.

Gyrogyrl


----------

